
A web application completely in Rust - senorsmile
https://medium.com/@saschagrunert/a-web-application-completely-in-rust-6f6bdb6c4471
======
senorsmile
This is not my post. I came across it today. I definitely need to go check out
yew now (and apparently learn how front end dev works for real).

